# RR Seattle in the snow



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

It was one of those days where you look out one window and the sun is shining...then you go to another one and the sky is black...and another and there's snow on the ground and it's hailing. 

But, I had the day off, and well, I choose to concentrate more on the sun than the hail, got duded up and headed out hoping for the best.

Set out with the idea that I would loop close to home unless things went really sideways...those things being my wheels or the hail/snow/rain.

The first couple miles were great, headed up into the Kirkland hils and got dusted with snow, mostly riding through slush in the bike lanes (thankful that I got dremel crazy and mounted up the SKS's finally the night before).

Things got a little d-icey down in Woodinville...lots of trucks spraying slush and water all over me...but as soon as I got onto the Burke all was well...peace, quiet, leaves, some snow, and a true sense of being alive.

I took on a few hills poking around thru Kirkland before heading back home...and caught some hail heading back along the lake, along with stiff winds. Still had to be happy with the fact that I got 27 miles in without crashing and without having to resort to droning on the trainer


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

*And one more pic...*

I know I need to shrink these more...still catching the hang of it. :idea:


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Over the river ... I mean frozen street ...









and through the woods


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Very nice, you should do this more often.

BTW I like the look of your ride.

BTW2 I can hardly wait for our first snow, likely still a couple of weeks away.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey you are brave. I did the dreaded trainer yesterday. Ice today too. More tonight they say.


----------

